# Novasure CPT code



## tmerickson (Mar 7, 2014)

HI All, I need some help and support from all you smart minded people about the Novasure ablation cpt code:

My office says use 58563-hysteroscopic guided ablation
I say 58353-ablation without hysteroscope is the correct code

Here is my stance on it.  They perform the Novasure ablation in office as follows: Do diagnostic hysteroscope, remove scope, insert Novasure device, ablate, remove device, reinsert hysteroscope and check if ablation looks good.

CPT clearly states that 58563 is "ablation of inner lining of uterus *with the assistanc of a fiberoptic hysteroscope*." Therefore the code is 58353 because they didn't use scope at time of ablation!

Office: but we use scope before and after, so we can use 58363

Me: NOPE! All diagnostic services are included in the surgical code. Basic coding rule.

Office: the Novasure company says we can use 58563.

I am not going to even comment on that.

So, I need your opinions, resources and reference materials if you have any.  Mostly just opinion because now I am doubting myself and my coding abilities.  I am loosing sleep over this. 

Help!


----------

